# Vanished into thin air!?!?!?!?



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

okay heres the deal, i have about 20 watersprites and i noticed one by one they were getting smaller in numbers and today while watching my fish swim i noticed they were all gone.. i mean completely gone.

in the tank i have about 30 or more fry which i feed 3x a day 2 white cloud tetras, and a few mystery snails one large and the rest babies. 

my question is what happened to them?
Where did they go?

all my other plants are fine.... but my watersprites are gone :shock:


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

it might be the snails. not sure but if you dont notice that the plants are withering away that would be my guess


----------

